# Can You Pass Middle School Math.



## Bill Gruby (Jul 31, 2015)

Take this test if you dare. I aced it.

http://games.xfinity.com/quizzes-games?game=toddbv10/can-you-actually-pass-a-middle-school-math-quiz

 "Billy G"


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 31, 2015)

I can't believe it, I guessed on at least three of them (what's the function of ^?) I, too, Aced it.


----------



## sgisler (Jul 31, 2015)

Weird, said I aced it too and had to WAG at least 4


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schor (Jul 31, 2015)

I aced it too but I did make an educated guess at 2 of the questions.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 31, 2015)

Aced it! I had to break out the pencil and paper, and i did make a w.a.g. so I would consider I missed one.
It did get the brain workin though!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 31, 2015)

Aced it too.  Hmmm, didn't expect to so I wonder if its correct or what.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 31, 2015)

There are three possible outcomes to this test. Ace it, just pass it or fail it. It is a legitimate math test.

 "Billy G"


----------



## JR49 (Jul 31, 2015)

I aced it also, but I'll be da___  if I can get my head around trigonometry !  JR49


----------



## jim18655 (Jul 31, 2015)

Aced


----------



## chips&more (Jul 31, 2015)

I guess I still got some marbles left! It said I passed


----------



## savarin (Jul 31, 2015)

I aced the first time even though I guessed at two so went back and purposely answered them all wrong and passed.
Something screwy here.
Maths is like most things, use it or loose it.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 31, 2015)

It says I aced it as well and there were a couple that I was not 100% sure about.  Something fishy in Denmark!


----------



## jim18655 (Jul 31, 2015)

Took it again and answered them wrong on purpose and still passed but not aced. They're probably collecting face book names.


----------



## gr8legs (Jul 31, 2015)

I aced it also but took a bit of luck guessing the meanings of some of the words as they apply to mathematics. 

If you don't know what a witzonsnickle is, or that it requires an accessory power boorm and flacker to work correctly then even understanding the inner workings doesn't help pass a test if you don't know the vocabulary. 

Stu


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 31, 2015)

jim18655 said:


> Took it again and answered them wrong on purpose and still passed but not aced. They're probably collecting face book names.




It's the new math, there is no wrong answer. The most important thing is how you feel about the answer.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 31, 2015)

Jim hit the nail on the head.  This type of test does just that, It makes the student feel better about themselves so they will keep trying harder.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Aug 1, 2015)

Same here.  I took it the first time and "aced it" whatever that means by their grading system.   Then I went back and intentionally chose a wrong answer to every question and it said that I passed.  

Guess this is the test for some of today's students that expect a trophy for just showing up.

Chris


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm glad the test would not open.  I know I'd get an F-    No calculator - no can do   lol.   Anyway lately
that little blue circle up top of the screen goes round and round so nothing happens.  Only happens
on some sites.  So whats that circle mean (that the pc is thinking) ?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 1, 2015)

The circle going round and round means whatever you are looking at is still loading. Sounds like you have a problem.

 "Billy G"


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thats what I figure Bill although my scans and tune ups say its ok.  Only some sites 

sam


----------



## jim18655 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> The circle going round and round means whatever you are looking at is still loading. Sounds like you have a problem.
> 
> "Billy G"


I always call that symbol "circling the drain."  Usually an indication of what's to come.


Shadowdog500 said:


> Guess this is the test for some of today's students that expect a trophy for just showing up.
> 
> Chris


I'm tired of the "everyone gets a trophy" attitude. There's going to be a lot of disappointed adults if /when they  "grow up" because they aren't used to failure and starting over. The archery club I belong to had a youth shoot and we didn't even get home before the phones started ringing with complaints. The parents were upset there kids didn't win. It wasn't fair they had to shoot against better archers. I wanted to yell "Tell your kid to practice more" but I was polite.


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 1, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> I can't believe it, I guessed on at least three of them (what's the function of ^?) I, too, Aced it.



I aced it too using your approach by guessing.


----------



## Mdlee1958 (Aug 2, 2015)

Aced it, without pencil paper or a calculator. Maybe I was in the right profession that I retired from, (Accountant), LOL.


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 2, 2015)

I also guessed at some of them and aced it. After reading the comments from other people on that page, I am convinced that if you can demonstrate that you are still taking oxygen out of the air you will most likely ace that test.

ON EDIT:   I went back and took it again, doing all of the math and purposely entering a wrong answer for each question. I still passed!  Bogus, totally bogus!


----------



## fastback (Aug 2, 2015)

I didn't bother taking it, so I must have aced it. 

Paul


----------



## Rick Leslie (Aug 2, 2015)

Well, I was feeling pretty good about it (aced it too) until I read the comments. I did, however take oxygen out of the air and attempted to show up, so do I get a trophy too? I think some of the answers were "there's no wrong answer". 

Thanks for the link. It was still a hoot. I'm outmatched when we watch "Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader".

BTW, the upward facing carat (arrow) means raised to the power of. Gotta love exponents.


----------



## Andre (Aug 2, 2015)

Aced it, however middle school wasn't too long ago


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 2, 2015)

Try this, don't read or even look at the questions. Just click an answer every time a new question appears. In 11 seconds I aced the test.

"Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 2, 2015)

Andre, when we went to school there was no middle school nor was there pre-school. K-8 then 9-12. After that, one of three things happened. You either went to work, went to college or went into the service. Viet Nam was in full swing so most of us were service bound.

 "Billy G"


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 2, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> Andre, when we went to school there was no middle school nor was there pre-school. K-8 then 9-12. After that, one of three things happened. You either went to work, went to college or went into the service. Viet Nam was in full swing so most of us were service bound.
> 
> "Billy G"


In some places there was "junior high" which was 7th and 8th grade.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 2, 2015)

Not here John. I graduated from High School in 1964. Junior High came after that here. K-8 were called Grammer School.

"Billy G"


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 2, 2015)

The junior high in Sault Ste. Marie where I grew up was built before WWII.  I didn't attend it though: the newly-built elementary school I attended had 7 and 8th grades.  This was seen as an innovation in the 1960s in the Sault.


----------



## mike837go (Aug 3, 2015)

Aced it too. With 2 WAG's and several estimations.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Aug 3, 2015)

Kind of fun to take. The first try I aced it. There were a lot of guesses on my part. It's been decades since ive seen a lot of that stuff. After reading some comments, I took the test again and intentionally answered all of the questions wrong. Yep, I failed.


----------

